# cooking schools in italy



## lewis2410 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know or have actually attended a culinary program in italy. Maybe like a 2-3month course or something? I checked out the italian institute for advanced culinary and pastry arts, but its a bit to pricey. Thanks!


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

The Italian Culinary Institute is in the southern part of Italy, right? Are you looking for a school in that area, or anywhere in Italy?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Isn't the O.G.  cooking school over there somewhere?


----------



## vasilij (Nov 8, 2011)

There is a website of school where no trust, no quality, no knowledge: http://www.icif.com/eng/ICIF-Cooking-School-Cooking-Courses.php .

In September 2011 I took a Short Course in Italian Cooking and Oenology in ICIF Italian Culinary Institute for Foreigners.

Before choosing these studies I contacted their office in order to be sure that I found exactly what I was looking for. I wanted to have not only cooking classes but also a gastronomical part and wine classes. I also told my situation - that I am an owner of the whole chain of restaurants and I want just to deepen my knowledge. I explained that I have big experience in restaurant business and I asked for confirmation that studies are strong and interesting enough. They confirmed me that this course is exactly what I was looking for. Problems started one week before the beginning of this course. School sent an apology e-mail informing that courses are postponed for one week because of delayed preparation of documentation for other foreign students. As I am a businessman I plan my time in advance - so I asked for compensation or discount - this was rejected.

To secure myself I agreed to participate one week instead of three weeks and to pay 1000€ instead of 3000€. University has a rule that 30% should be paid in advance. But I paid the whole amount, i.e. 1000€ for one week.

 During the first day of studies only technical information was provided: what clothes you should wear and how you should behave (absolutely basic to everyone who participated in any type of restaurant business) and nothing similar to intensive short course. After second day, when they showed just a recipe and how to make a dish, I understood that this course in not for me. I informed the school that I was stopping my studies and, of course, they agreed. At the beginning they made an offer to come to any class of three weeks course to finish 7 days for which I paid money and I agreed. When I started to plan my time, after 4 days they changed their mind and stopped this possibility. Then I asked to refund part of the money, but they also rejected.

So, I have to state that this university is a very low quality and you cannot trust in anything they say or do. This letter is to everyone who plans to study there. Just be sure that they can trick you in any situation. No trust, no quality, no knowledge!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Do they really have there own school, I never saw it.

Also for the type of Italian fast food they serve the course must take at least a week, and then they graduate you ???


----------



## annie spackman (Apr 24, 2014)

~~I completed the Italian Culinary Institute April 11, 2014 and feel that it was probably one of the enriching experiences of my life. I stayed at the hotel and while I can say that some of the rooms were more dated, many had been upgraded and we had the most amazing views you could ever ask for of the Ionian Sea. Things would break from time to time but maintenance would address any issues we had. When the weather warmed up in the spring many of us would go to bed to the sounds of the sea. We would spend free time jogging on the boardwalk, lying on the beach, and would often go exploring and found amazing caves right on the water. We frequently would comb the beach for sea glass or spend time just taking it all in…breathing. It was so nice to have time to reflect, a luxury many of us don’t have when we are at home. Maid services were a definite plus.

Attending the market every Friday was included but, often, many of us would walk the boardwalk to the town of Montepaone, about 20 minutes where we would indulge in a gelato or an espresso. We built relationships with many locals and looked forward to visiting with them. As far as excursions, we had an amazing time. We went to Sicily, we were given exploration time followed by an amazing seven course lunch. We also had the opportunity to visit an artisan cheese maker which was a wonderfully enriching experience. Chef John arranged for us all to go to the town of Ciro where we indulged in appetizers and wine tasting. We learned about the art of wine making and were then taken to Crotone castle. It was breathtaking. We went to an olive oil refinery, an agriturismo, and visited an artisan terracotta and ceramics produces as well. We went to the local town for winetasting and were continually educated on wine degustation throughout the progam. All of this was included in the cost of the school. Chef John always went above and beyond. I made an error in my return date and was afraid I was going to miss the gala. He and Franco assisted in making new arrangements so that I could attend which was so important to me. While in Italy I needed to see a dentist and Chef John made arrangements that day.

We had one student who became ill and Chef John’s assistant, Maria Teresa arranged immediate medical care. She was wonderful and we are all very grateful for her services. Even the dishwasher, Gianni had a wonderful sense of humor but always made sure that the students were well cared for. We all appreciated the driver, Davide and his knowledge of Italy (and excellent driving skills). Our class consisted of 12 students from very diverse backgrounds and aging in range from 19 to 74. We came from 6 different countries including Lebanon, Russia, Taiwan, Canada, Israel, Ireland and the United States. I don’t believe that we ever would have developed the relationships we did had we not have had the opportunity ICI provided us. We developed friendships and provided support and love to one another and I am very grateful for the experiences I had with them. What I can say is that I have never been more proud to have been a part of a group of such talented, lovely individuals and feel professionally enriched for it.

Chef John is truly a master chef and I felt he had a great deal of patience and helped us based on where we were professionally to grow and become more competent as professionals. I feel like I have a much deeper understanding of foods from Italy and of their regions and a more refined palette. I have a much deeper understanding of the origins of Italian cuisine. We were given opportunities to work as teams and create authentic 7 course regionally based menus and execute the skills we had learned at ICI on multiple occasions. I really enjoyed working as a team and saw the growth in each student with each menu execution. I hadn’t realized just how authentic the cuisine we were making was until my husband and I traveled all over northern Italy. That experience helped me to learn just how much I had grown and evolved because of ICI. In class we made amazing pastas, sauces, demi’s and oil infusions. We learned how to make pistachio encrusted lamb chops, caponata, zampone, sausages, lardo di cullonata, stocks, millefoglie, carpaccio, risotto, stuffed calamari, panzarella, artichokes, gnocchi including chestnut gnocchi, tortelli, semifreddo, spumoni, zeppole, buttercreams, , gravlax, conserves, merluzzo, crudo, scaglio, breads galore, gelatos like porcini, cakes, pastries, cheeses including pecarino, and ricotta. The list is endless. What I can say is I did as much writing of recipes in those three months as I did in 3 months of graduate school at the University of Pennsylvania.

Chef John had two assistance, Chef Nick and Chef Pauline who would work with us to improve our skills. Chef Nick was with us throughout the entire program and worked diligently through to ensure our needs were being met. He is knowledgeable, talented and patient. ICI staff catered to the fact that I am a vegetarian and that we had another person who was sensitive to spicy foods. Chef John arranged training days for the students from amazing who taught innovative Italian cuisine, Chef Nicola Stratoli who is a master baker and taught us the art of brick oven pizza making amongst others. If people are expecting an American experience in Italy they will not get it but personally, I couldn’t ask for more. It was well worth the money. I feel I have grown professionally, personally, culturally and feel that this experience was life changing. For what it is work this was my experience and I am forever grateful.


----------



## liani (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear Annie,

It sounds really nice, but you almost did not mention professional opinion ?!

to what extent was the information and practice worthwhile ?

did you do also the Ice cream course ?

I'm about to go there for the ice cream course, and it is really hard to find reviews about it from students that were in ICI,

can you some how connect me to a person who did the Ice cream course ? or the Israeli partner you had there ? I'm from Israel and will try to have this information from him/her.

I'm really worried about spending 3000Euro on a fraud, please assist if you can,

thank you

Sion


----------

